# Venting Oscars



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

This might be a dumb question but can you vent Oscars? Some websites say you cannot and some can, my Oscars vent region looks like this oo as opposed to the usual female vent region o0


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscars are difficult to vent when they're not spawning or getting ready to spawn. So in a sense they can be vented, and they cannot.... I've never had any luck with it even knowing for sure who was male and who was female! I thought, oh great, I have a pair, I know who the female is because I've seen her lay eggs, and I know who the male is so the next time they get moved I'll vent them and take pictures..... They looked exactly the same to me :lol: That and the pictues did not turn out very well :lol:

When spawning or getting ready to spawn a females vent is huge and triangular. The males is pointy ish and not so triangular and not as big as the females.

I hope that helps


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Dang, and I thought i did it right, well as of now i have no plans to buy another oscar (at least until i get my 125) so until then, im guessing It is a he, but who knows


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They're all "He" untill you find out otherwise :lol:


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Amen :thumb:


----------

